# [howto] Synchro des contacts Gmail et carnet d'adresses



## KoRnFleX (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour a tous !

Depuis peu sur mac, mais déjà tellement attaché à ce petit bijou, je me suis permis de faire un petit tuto sur : comment synchroniser ses contacts GMail avec son carnet d'adresses.
Car, vous etes peut etre comme moi : je n'utilise que gmail, tous mes contacts sont sur le serveur, mais j'utilise de temps a autre mon client mail pour envoyer des messages.
Or, je ne connais pas toutes les adresses mails, et ca me fais c... de les apprendre par coeur. Et puis on est pas à l'abri d'une erreur.

Je me suis penché sur la question, et je suis tombé sur GCALDaemon, qui est gratuit et qui permet, depuis notre mac d'interroger nos contacts gmails, de synchroniser notre agenda etc...

Pour cette partie, je m'occuperai que des contacts.

A la fin de ce tuto, vous pourrez donc, depuis votre client mail, taper le nom de votre destinataire, Gcaldaemon va interroger gmail et vous pondre son email tout seul 

Voici le lien de mon tuto : http://lefebvre.francois.free.fr/blog/index.php?2007/06/05/56-gcaldaemon

Merci de me dire ce qui ne vas pas pour que je puisse le paufiner.

Bon courage à vous, j'espère que cela vous sera utile.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2007)

C'est nul. J'ai rien compris :

*Internal Server Error
*
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Apache/ProXad [May 15 2007 17:32:33] Server at lefebvre.francois.free.fr Port 80


----------



## KoRnFleX (16 Juin 2007)

lol ouai ca arrive tr&#232;s fr&#233;quemment, cette merde de page perso chez free d&#233;conne :/

C'est en cours de basculement.

Le mieux encore c'est quand on se tape un article &#233;norme et que l'on oublie de sauvegarder.
Quand on souhaite le publier, ce message rrive, et la j'ai bein les boules lol
faut tout retaper !


----------



## rizoto (16 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est nul. J'ai rien compris :
> 
> *Internal Server Error
> *
> ...



Même erreur de mon coté

Va falloir être patient...


----------



## KoRnFleX (18 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Même erreur de mon coté
> 
> Va falloir être patient...



Ayé, ca remarche depuis ce matin, promis je change d'hebergement 

Je mettrai ici le futur lien.

Desolé pour les soucis :/


----------



## KoRnFleX (18 Juin 2007)

Voila, la bascule a &#233;t&#233; faite, pour lire ce tuto, rendez- vous sur cette page : http://francois.openmod.org/blog/index.php/2007/06/05/56-gcaldaemon


----------



## g.chanteloup (15 Novembre 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est nul. J'ai rien compris :
> 
> *Internal Server Error
> *
> ...


on peut &#234;tre poli m&#234;me si on n'a rien compris!


----------

